# Nice Kansas Buck



## V.Fleming

Just finished up the great deer for a customer and this is his first archery kill on a buck. Could be down hill from here.


----------



## Big10Hammer

Nice deer. Very nice mount...


----------



## Matt D

Beautiful work Vince!


----------



## bucknut1

very nice


----------



## kspseshooter

Very nice!


----------



## asmith4

Look great! what form?


----------



## V.Fleming

asmith4 said:


> Look great! what form?


Thanks for the kind words guys. OTS that I added 1" to the neck length.


----------



## Brian811

Looks awesome!


----------



## Overactor

Looks great!


----------



## John-in-VA

Nice buck great looking mount .


----------



## BP1992

Very nice work


----------



## 3dn4jc

Very good taxi work indeed!!


----------



## lewie62

Beautiful!


----------



## NYshedder

Thats wonderful work right there! Nice photo as well.


----------



## trial153

Excellent


----------



## 04razortec

Beaut!


----------



## FinFurRack&Tack

Very very realistic!! Great expression in the eyes also. Fantastic work.


----------



## Rockyoutdoors

I agree with everyone above, awesome work.


----------



## GHeikes

beautiful deer and great mount


----------



## LIONhunt64

Nice Buck


----------



## Pwells87

Could I get a closer grasp of your location or business? I’m in upstate SC and am having a hard time finding a taxidermist.


----------



## 2 labs

Beautiful mount.


----------



## Halberico

Awesome buck!


----------



## Dave32

love those brows


----------



## daniel240

Good looking mount!


----------



## bucknut1

Amazing deer and mount

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## bkusant

Nice work on both sides!


----------



## NMMULEDEER777

Beautiful Mount and an awesome buck! Nice Work


----------



## dennisfarina

very nice


----------



## HammerOn

Great buck!


----------



## bzachmann

Very nice


----------



## Rpatel_2008

Incredible buck


----------



## Cart54

Great looking buck! A Kansas buck is on the bucket list!


----------



## KaydNic

Like that clean rack!!


----------



## flatsmaster23

Beast … looks great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Man of Leisure

Nothing wrong with that, the taxidermy work looks exceptional. Well done


----------



## Man of Leisure

Well I meant to send this a fee months ago


----------



## Divine123

Nice buck! Great pose!


----------



## Jimbo4453

V.Fleming said:


> Just finished up the great deer for a customer and this is his first archery kill on a buck. Could be down hill from here.





V.Fleming said:


> Just finished up the great deer for a customer and this is his first archery kill on a buck. Could be down hill from here.


Nice buck,


----------



## Team91

Awesome buck and mount.


----------



## andreweichenlaub

V.Fleming said:


> Just finished up the great deer for a customer and this is his first archery kill on a buck. Could be down hill from here.


Wow nice work! Nose looks fantastic


----------



## hornaddiction

Awesome buck and mount!


----------



## Nicka1395

Great work!


----------



## Landon-Hennessey

Awesome!


----------



## MountNMan57

Beautiful work as always. Would like to do a workshop with you sometime.


----------



## Hampete7914

Nice work 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

